# Still waiting for those pictures



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Still want to see the pictures of the get-together. Post em if you got em.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I know, I know..... I cant seem to be able to scan the pics and mail them to another address. They come accross as ZIP files..... I will get them up ASAP.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hunter, you are going to want to convert them to JPEG files with some amount of compression before you send them to anyone. Generally an image of 300x300 pixels at 72dpi is just about right in size and resolution for display on the web.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Hunter - If you are still having trouble email them to me and I'll give it a try. There are some knowlegeable people here at work who may be able to help me if I cant figure it out. [email protected] 

BowDad

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I will mail them to Bowdad and Steve tomorrow. I am hoping that they will come through OK and if not, I will have to figure something out. I am still waiting to take 5 pics on a roll that is mostly of the Outing. Sorry for the delay.


----------

